# 3 New Pictures.



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I installed my SEL skirts last week, at my house (I'm at school) I have waiting for me a set of 17" Konigs, SER front and rear bumpers, a cat-back exhaust and the stillen rear valance... Any other suggestions I would REALLY appreciate... thanks -James


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Whoa! Nice ride and background.
as for suggestions,how about a new antenna?im referring to the shorter thick black ones.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

The wheels on the bus go round and round...

fogs? HID? externally you're pretty much there.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sweet deal james !

help me find a 200sx front bumper !


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

james, your car is sweet, only thing you could use is maybe a little wet tire shine stuff, that would really set off the rims


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Exalta- good idea, and thanks for the comments, I'll add that to my needs/wants list to get within the next month

Seth- 200sx bumper is on its way as well as the fog light replacements that scorchin200sx makes... the ones with the little blinkers... HID I would do too, but I feel like it would be a project that would take a lot of time and money and right now I'm lazy...

Liu-Thanks, and no.

go4broke- eh I've been told tire shine before, these rims will be sold soon anyway, but I wouldnt put them on a black car again, honestly I dont like the way they look on my car, I think they would look better on a lighter color car...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks like were going for the same look. Only difference is my car is white and yours is black.

It seems that your pretty much set with exterior stuff. Just replace the antenna and you should be good.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

^^^ what he said plus a 98 sentra grille

good work !


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Looks like were going for the same look. Only difference is my car is white and yours is black.
> 
> It seems that your pretty much set with exterior stuff. Just replace the antenna and you should be good. *



se imposters represent!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ooh...
So what rims are you in the market 4?

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Sorry, best picture I have right now, but I have a 17" set of these sitting in my garage at home...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

heres a quick photoshop of what my car will look like by october.










The wheel size is unproportionate I believe however


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i was just about to say tint until you posted that photochopped pic ^^^ great minds think alike...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

look at that sweet b14^^^


----------

